# AD2P bluetooth for wireless stereo headset



## boognish (Sep 4, 2005)

Does anyone know if the bluetooth on the mac mini suports A2DP? Think it needs above bluetooth 1.2 to support it. I just bought an 'Itech Blueband Bluetooth Stereo headset' from Hong Kong on ebay. The guy I bought it from said its compatible with my mac. Thing is I've read a few specs of other bluetooth headsets and they state shorter battery lives when running from computers. If I had A2DP bluetooth capability on my mac mini I'm assuming the headset would interpret the signal from my mac as simply stereo audio out, and therefore get a longer running time as if just playing music. Is that right, or have I got this A2DP thing completely wrong? I've seen these bluetooth dongles that plug into the audio socket. Do you think I would get the same running time running the headset direct from my mac mini as I would from the audio bluetooth dongle?

Here's the spec;

Bluetooth Specification v1.2 Class 2
Supports Bluetooth Headset, Handsfree, and A2DP Profiles
Supports stereo audio connection with any Bluetooth host device that supports stereo audio out via Bluetooth
Internal Rechargeable Battery
Talk Time: >6 hours
Standby Time: 150 hours
Music Playing Time: >6 hours 

and a pic
 Mine are actually in white, to match my mini.  They're being sold on ebay at the moment if anyone wants one.  Or you could hold out for one of these, which look great too.


----------



## boognish (Sep 5, 2005)

Well just had an email back from I-tech. They say it isn't compaible with the mac. I'm pretty mad with the guy who sold it to me on ebay, he said it was compatible. I'm trying to haggle with him at the moment over a a2dp bluetooth audio dongle.


----------



## boognish (Sep 24, 2005)

The headset finally arrived. The guy who sold it to me said he'd tested it on a mac with in-built bluetooth and it work fine. I managed to pair it now using OS X Tigers bluetooth assistent with the headset profile. Thing is it pairs but doesn't connect properly. I click the headsets connect button and it says in the bluetooth preferences 'Connected -  Yes'  for about 5 seconds then goes back to 'Connected - No'. I never hear any audio coming through the headset! I refered to the manual, it states in troubleshooting " Interoperability between the device and other Bluetooth-enabled products is not guaranteed because it depends on compatibility". So I turned off all my other bluetooth devices which include an apple bluetooth mouse and keyboard and my bluetooth mobile. I also turned off my 'airport express' network connection. I got the same result again, so this isn't the problem. I let the headset charge fully yesterday before I used it and recharged it today again to full charge - this also did not solve it. I have reset my mac and headset many times - this did not solve the problem either. Anyone know how to solve this? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KekoKun (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi, look, it is compatible as any other headset with a mac, using the bluetooth headset profile, i own a pair of motorola ht820 wih are a2dp too, the thing is Mac OS X 10.4 doesnt support a2dp (altought windows does lol) We are gonna have to wait until 10.5 wich does have the a2dp profile. What you have to do is go to the sound settings in your system preferences panel and change the output to whatever your headphones are called. 
I use a cool app by Rogue Amoeba Called Sound Source, which lets you quickly change your sound output and input source and destination, is really useful using this headphones. So to clear things up. They will work under headset profile (thats why the seller was able to use them) but you wont get full sound quality, you are gonna have to wait until 10.5 to get this and try the Sound Source and going into your system preferences until leopard comes out (or switch to windows) hope this helps you out. 
btw im very disappointed mac

oops, 2 years late response, i was looking for info about any hack to get a2dp on tiger and found this, hope its not too late XD


----------

